# Turnout Short



## JackTS (Sep 3, 2015)

I am having an issue with connectivity on a turnout. Attached pictures show aprx. where I have placed drops to the bus lines. I hope you can identify where they are.

Using Peco Insulfrog. and a EMD Diesel, DCC. 

The divergent track runs fine but when switched to the straight track, at slow speeds diesel studders and loses power, then recovers. 
Too many drops? Placed incorrectly? Any advise is welcomed.
Jack 
Destin, Fl.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Peco turnouts, unfortunately, sometimes have this problem. Usually they work reliably and well, but the odd one gives us fits.

I suspect the closure rail is not getting power, or maybe it's the point rail not getting power. I assume the rails are clean? Are the tires on the affected locomotive? I am always surprised at how clean locomotives tires...aren't. Or the wipers on the axles or backs of the wheels are not clean or making contact. There are other possibilities. 

Is the turnout well supported under both routes, or does it sag or hump near the frog? If so, the locomotive may lose purchase on the railhead.

Have you metered the turnout along both routes?

I would place a drop/feeder on the stock rails between those turnouts, but before the throwbar. I say this because the previous turnout may be the real culprit, not the one on which the locomotive stumbles.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You say Turnout Short. The indication is, rather,
an open circuit. 

Yes, Peco Insulfrog turnout points can lose electrical
contact if there is any kind of material between them
and the stock rails. This happened to me after ballasting.
Some of the glue got in there.

You can check using your multimeter set to AC volts.

One probe on the unbroken stock rail, the other on the
point when set to straight. You should get around 14
volts. If less the indication is the loss of continuity.
Press the point rail and see if that affects your reading.

Ordinarily, contact cleaner should restore the contacts.

Don


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I've had the same experience with a Peco switch. A short I never could find. It went to the land fill.

This type situation is a place where a cheap multi-meter is extremely helpful in establishing exactly what is happening electrically.


----------



## JackTS (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks to all. I will try these recommendations and see how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

